
Enough is enough: Tenants join landlord in Bay Area exodus - spking
https://www.eastbaytimes.com/2018/02/23/enough-is-enough-tenants-join-landlord-in-bay-area-exodus/
======
oldmancoyote
If housing etc become a liberal vs conservative issue, we will tear ourselves
apart much the way the 60s generation tore itself apart over the war and
feminism.

To the conservatives who want to go, few here will miss you.

Much better to set aside our different perspectives on high taxes and
regulation that are arguably due to the necessity of dealing with a high
density culture and instead work for common ground.

